

Google to Start Selling Own Phone Next Year - tshtf
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703757404574592530591075444.html

======
rbarooah
The opening line is provocative, but I didn't read the article because I'm not
a subscriber.

Do they have evidence to support the claim that google will sell these to the
public, or is it just a guess based on the rumours?

~~~
bhatman
It has apparently been confirmed conclusively. Here's the TechCrunch article:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/12/google-phone-
unlocked-c...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/12/google-phone-unlocked-
confirmed/)

------
dustingetz
subscribe free link anyone?

~~~
tshtf
Apologies for the paywall. A search on Google News for the article title
should allow full access.

~~~
netcan
This is really ridiculous.

[http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=htt...](http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703757404574592530591075444.html&btnG=Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=)

~~~
ArcticCelt
For almost every news websites that requires a free subscription, making a
copy paste of the title in Google an clicking the first result will give you
access to the full article. The reason this works is that they give full
access when Google is the referrer. They do that to comply with Google's
"anti-cloaking" policy while letting the Google spider crawl the whole
article.

[http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en...](http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=66355))

